# We picked up Bruce!!



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

We finally picked up Bruce, our much anticipated GS puppy. He was amazing in the 4 hour car ride, he only whined when he needed to go to the bathroom, and we stopped and let him out, and he went, despite really hating the snow. Last night I slept on the floor with him, and he went right to sleep cuddled up next to me, and I set an alarm every few hours, and he would wake up to it, start whinning, I'd take him outside with me and he'd go right away, then I'd set him down on the blanket, and he'd fall asleep right as I would lay down again.

He is VERY vocal know that he has been home though, he will just start whinning a lot, and I never know if he is just doing it, or if he wants something from me. Sometimes I'll cuddle him and he'll stop, sometimes I'll give him a ball and he'll stop, sometimes he'll never stop. So it may just be the vocal GS puppy.

But as promised, here are some pictures of him I took yesterday and today.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

There is way too much cuteness in those pictures. Congrats


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations, he's adorable! :wub:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! Bruce is gorgeous!! :wub: Enjoy and have fun with your new little guy.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

mjackson0902 said:


> There is way too much cuteness in those pictures. Congrats


Haha I know, he looks at me with those puppy eyes and it's so cute it hurts. I think I may have a heart attack.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is beautiful and adorable and obviously prefers people pillows. thas a true GSD trait.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> He is beautiful and adorable and obviously prefers people pillows. thas a true GSD trait.


Yes haha! He follows me everywhere, I was worried him and the cats might not like each other, but he has 0 interest in them. He actually jumped over one of the cats to get to me, all he cares about is being at my side.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Awww, what a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Another beautiful pup! Congrats!


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

Wags said:


> Yes haha! He follows me everywhere, I was worried him and the cats might not like each other, but he has 0 interest in them. He actually jumped over one of the cats to get to me, all he cares about is being at my side.


Hahahahah so funny!  

It sure is a fluffy ball of cuteness.  Congrats


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhhh, he is precious!

Congratulations!

Moms


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks everybody! He stole my heart as soon as I saw him. I drove the way back, because it was snowing, and my friend didn't feel confident driving my car in the snow, and I kept looking at him, and he'd look at me with those puppy dog eyes, and I almost lost it a few times. He's so cute it causes my pain.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh you have puppy love "baad".


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is just a little fluff of cuteness-congrats


----------



## alec88 (Sep 24, 2015)

dahhh so fluffy.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Lil' fluff ball! So cute. :wub:


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah haha, it is pretty much just 90% fluff, and 10% dog.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Such a cutie pie! I hope you enjoy him!!!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh yes, we are enjoying him, he's our little cuddle bug!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's darling! :wub:


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

absolutely adorable!!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

My husband was working out of town last week, so wasn't with me when I picked him up on Wednesday. So he met him last night, and is absolutely in love with him. They are best buds.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I just thought I would update with this picture I took this morning, of his one ear really trying to come up! It's so adorable! So far he is house trained, knows his name, sit, and lay. I'm super impressed with this little bundle of joy!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aww!That little ear trying to stand!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous pup!


----------



## Love_kela (Jan 12, 2016)

*Hello*



Wags said:


> We finally picked up Bruce, our much anticipated GS puppy. He was amazing in the 4 hour car ride, he only whined when he needed to go to the bathroom, and we stopped and let him out, and he went, despite really hating the snow. Last night I slept on the floor with him, and he went right to sleep cuddled up next to me, and I set an alarm every few hours, and he would wake up to it, start whinning, I'd take him outside with me and he'd go right away, then I'd set him down on the blanket, and he'd fall asleep right as I would lay down again.
> 
> He is VERY vocal know that he has been home though, he will just start whinning a lot, and I never know if he is just doing it, or if he wants something from me. Sometimes I'll cuddle him and he'll stop, sometimes I'll give him a ball and he'll stop, sometimes he'll never stop. So it may just be the vocal GS puppy.
> 
> But as promised, here are some pictures of him I took yesterday and today.


Hello
We picked up my new baby Friday. He was born nov 2. He also whines a lot and follows me around, the first two days he had no interest in my cat but now chases him. He also does not whine as much.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhh! I LOVE the foofies!:wub:

Our first GSD was a long hair!

Have fun!
Moms


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup! Congrats!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Love_kela said:


> Hello
> We picked up my new baby Friday. He was born nov 2. He also whines a lot and follows me around, the first two days he had no interest in my cat but now chases him. He also does not whine as much.


Haha, my pup whines less now, although I'm not sure if it is him whinning less actually, or I just got better at deciding what he wanted when he whinned haha, estimating how much play he needs to be tired, ect. He still follows me around a lot, he doesn't chase our cats unless they run. Which for the most part they don't, unless they get spooked.


----------



## Lesa2093 (Jan 9, 2016)

Congrats, he's really stinkin' cute!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

so fuzzzzyyyy


----------



## vonHuggs (Dec 17, 2015)

What a beautiful pup! I love the long coated sables - definitely on my bucket list!


----------



## Gcsjr22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Beautiful pup!!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you, he is coming along beautifully! He is learning really quick, and we give him food puzzles and he figures them out in no time haha!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Congratulations. He is a real little doll.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

He just figured out how to unscrew one of his food toys today... now what am I going to give him??


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Well, at 10 weeks old his other ear is coming up! Mostly up, except it just flops over on the top sometimes. But 90% of the time it's up!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just want to squish him! :wub:


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I just want to squish him! :wub:


Me too, but it's frowned upon haha. He is a pretty photogenic pup too, I've never had one that will look at the camera like him!


----------



## Sherman the German (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh my goodness I wanna squish him too! Ha Ha. He is such a ham.


----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh my gooosshhh look at the little fuzzy face! I would snuggle him ALLLL THE TIME. He looks like a little bear! Too cute for sure.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Vega-gurl said:


> Oh my gooosshhh look at the little fuzzy face! I would snuggle him ALLLL THE TIME. He looks like a little bear! Too cute for sure.


I suggest don't snuggle him too closely, he definitely picked up that land shark trait haha! Plus he isn't big into being cuddled!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Here are some picks from 12 weeks. We got a snowstorm and so we had an extra day together to hang out. He loved playing in the fresh powdery snow, he doesn't like it as much when it is compact, he just wants to eat it. His first obedience class starts this Saturday, and we are super pumped for it!! I'll be sure to take lots of pictures there and post them as well. His ears are up and down up and down. They were down the day I took the pictures (Tuesday) but now they are back up today, sometimes they just go down after a long nap!

Oh, and he weights 16.5 lbs!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I keep forgetting to take pictures whenever we are at obedience, because I'm so immersed in the class and trying to keep it fun and exciting for him. He goes to class every Saturday for the next 7 weeks and today he is starting a 6 week class on Wednesday. He is 14 weeks old, weights 20 lbs, knows sit, lay, kennel up, out, down, and he is getting better at barrier training him. I think next will be some fun tricks for him, touch, paw, and maybe then well work on his stay. He gets it kind of. The weather is warming up enough were I can take him outside regularly and play with him, and he's loving it!

But here are our 14 week old pictures. He's starting to get these lines around his eyes which make his face look like a heart.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He is getting so big so fast. What ard you foing with him while you work?


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

llombardo said:


> He is getting so big so fast. What ard you foing with him while you work?


He is kennel trained, we hired a pet sitter who comes over for 1+ hours a day, and then I also have some friends who don't work, and they come over about twice a week for 4 hours and play with him. I try to make my time with him as awesome as can be. Two puppy classes a week, and our instructor yesterday told us about this alternative to a dog park which the humane society offers on Tuesday nights, they have big field, and let dogs play according to size in different groups, required 1 person per 1 dog, and then a handful of volunteers also out there to help, so people outnumber volunteers, helping enforce good dog etiquette, more eyes on the dogs, if your dogs start to bully another one, you have to break it up, if you don't, you get kicked out. Pretty much a dog park, but with rules, and people to enforce those rules. We may try it out next week and see how it is. He always wants to play with every other dog he sees, so it may be a good way for him to use some of his energy.


----------



## BeeCrews (Feb 17, 2016)

so... fluffy...


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Not just cute by feloniously cute. You will have to be careful or he will be arrested by the cute police for excessive fluffiness. 

Jelpy


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Jelpy said:


> Not just cute by feloniously cute. You will have to be careful or he will be arrested by the cute police for excessive fluffiness.
> 
> Jelpy


Oh I know, sometimes he won't stop biting, and I get so frustrated with him, and just want to not even look at him, but then like whenever I come home and let him out, he like runs around by legs and leans on my for loves, and his little ears go back and I just love him sooo much! He is the most adorable little baby ever.


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

ahhh yes. I remember when my girl decided to chew on my brand new macbook retina screen. I almost lost my mind. Then one look at her cute face and i wasn't mad for very long.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

noregrets said:


> ahhh yes. I remember when my girl decided to chew on my brand new macbook retina screen. I almost lost my mind. Then one look at her cute face and i wasn't mad for very long.


Yeah, yesterday I was laying on the couch he decided to not only bite my hand, but also immediately go into a tug of war with my finger, did not go over well.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I thought I would add some videos since I just learned how!









Those are just him being happy to be able to play outside today. His recall is getting really good, and he hasn't ever left our yard even though it's not fenced. Of course I'm always outside with him, and we don't live on a busy street, otherwise I wouldn't test it, but he's been great. Whenever I think he's getting too close to the edge of the yard, I just call him and start walking backwards away from him, and he comes a running!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

So it's been a while, Bruce is now 5 months old, growing so quickly! His adult fur is starting to come in, I thought I'd post some pictures I've taken of him recently!

_*** ginormous pics removed by ADMIN ***
_


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Wags, do you have any update photos for us?


----------

